# Splice in 6/3 NM



## normel (Oct 3, 2007)

The splice is in a crawlspace, in an accessible area, and is made using underground splice kits with heat shrink insulation. The splice is not in a box. Would this fall under 334.40 (B) where no box is required? To me, it seems a much better splice than what would be done with wire nuts.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I would agree too, so I know there is probably a code against it.


----------



## piette (Feb 7, 2008)

How about a 4 11/16" box with Polaris lugs? Basically the same as an underground splice kit but in a box


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

normel said:


> The splice is in a crawlspace, in an accessible area, and is made using underground splice kits with heat shrink insulation. The splice is not in a box. Would this fall under 334.40 (B) where no box is required? To me, it seems a much better splice than what would be done with wire nuts.


I'd say not listed for nm wire.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

the answer is in your question. 

"underground splice kit"

one would need to show me the listing for that splice kit and prove it was allowed above ground


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The issue is the ug splice kit is not listed for the use. Since it probably does not have a vertical flame rating then it would not be approved for indoors. Violation for sure.


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

I believe I know the exact splice kit you used and I once tried a similar splice in an attic, the thing is those splice kits are made specifically for UF cable not NM it has to do with the outter sheathing of the cables, and perhaps the flame rating Dennis mentioned but not sure about that one. They do make a splice kit for NM but I don't believe it's available for conductors larger then #10 perhaps try google to further investigate that. The 4/11 box with p taps is a good alternative as mentioned above. Lastly I have never worked in a crawl space, is it considered a wet location? If so the NM itself would be a violation.


----------



## normel (Oct 3, 2007)

Just to be clear, the splice was already there, it was not something I did. I will be cutting it out and placing in a box as required. I was mostly curious about whether it would be acceptable under the code article cited. The connectors and heat shrink are on the individual conductors, not on the NM sheathing. I will post a picture once it is removed.


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

normel said:


> Just to be clear, the splice was already there, it was not something I did. I will be cutting it out and placing in a box as required. I was mostly curious about whether it would be acceptable under the code article cited. The connectors and heat shrink are on the individual conductors, not on the NM sheathing. I will post a picture once it is removed.


Well that makes it easy, it's not acceptable under any circumstance. Even if it was kosher to use on said cable The heat shrink would need to go over the sheathing of the cable covering the entire splice, technically you have individual conductors running outside a raceway so yes it most certainly needs fixed. There is more wrong then just that but that's your sure shot not approved answer.


----------

